

Ask HN: Review RentPost.com - oojacoboo
http://rentpost.com
After our team has spent the last 2 years in development, working countless hours, we have been able to FINALLY push out our service to the public!  We welcome your feedback and thoughts.  Cheers.
======
DanBlake
I own with my father a 30 unit building. With that, let me just address the
tagline: "Connect with tenants effortlessly, automate rent with online rent
collection, organize work orders, and much more!"

-

Connect with tenants effortlessly - Not a good thing, Usually leads to excess
work orders, more "asks" and petty squabbles about this and that.

-

Automate rent with online rent collection - Not sure how this is going to
work. We have a option for people to pay rent via CC, but most people opt to
do it in cash/check. Since only a fraction would use this, I would have to add
to my work load to manually enter their transactions in here to have data
integrity.

-

organize work orders- Definitely dont want this. If they need something done,
they just go the manager and ask. Taking away that element will just create
unneeded work orders. We already have a internal system for tracking needed
work. I think the last thing we would want is to make it easier for the tenant
to complain about things.

-

...tasks, contacts and more! I guess this is cool, but we never really have a
need for this. You already have to file their rental application and other
work anyways, so its not like you wont have this.

-

I guess I just dont see the appeal. Its cool to have a nice online interface
for this, but I know we wouldnt use it and even my friend who runs a 400 unit
complex hates moving stuff to tech. Unfortunately, they always add more work
then they solve. The last thing ANY land lord needs, is /MORE/ paper trail :)

-

If you get anything from this, get this- I am a technical, HN user that owns a
apartment building. I am (what you would assume) your absolute ideal customer.

And with that, I wouldnt use your product without significant changes.

~fin

~~~
ryanwaggoner
I'm not trying to attack you personally, but your response is typical of the
real estate industry, and exactly why there's a hole in the market worth
billions. For whatever reason, customer service is almost uniformly bad in the
real estate industry. It's so bad, people don't even realize how bad it is,
because they've never had anything else to choose from. For example, this kind
of attitude makes me really sad:

 _I think the last thing we would want is to make it easier for the tenant to
complain about things._

This is the same kind of disdain-for-customers attitude that leads web
developers to build paid services that are really hard to cancel.

The marketing and branding in real estate are also a joke, but it's the
customer service thing that really gets me. There's a huge opportunity here
for someone to do it right.

Disclosure: I'm an active real estate investor with three small properties.

~~~
DanBlake
How did you come off saying that our customer service is bad? Thats a pretty
big jump without knowing me or our business.

Dont assume that because we dont want to induce more work orders / complaints
that we have bad service.

What you are saying is "bad" is akin to me asking why sites dont have a
"Dissatisfied? Click here for a refund" button on every page. Providing
absolute ultimate customer service will cause you to go out of business.
Customers will take you to the cleaners if they can get away with it and you
need to have boundaries to stay afloat. You can find a great middle ground and
keep everyone happy doing it also.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Again, don't take it personally, but I've been doing real estate for the last
six years and I've spent tons of time talking to other investors and
landlords. I also still rent because the returns in SF for buying are so
abysmal. So I've had plenty of exposure to the way the real estate industry
works. And the customer service is almost uniformly terrible. I read your
statement as saying that you didn't want to make it easier for customers to
contact you, because they would just whine and complain about stupid stuff.
What makes real estate different than any other industry in this regard? What
company with good service is determined to not "make it easier for their
customers to complain"?

And there _are_ guys out there doing this right. I've lived in building that
had online portals for customers to submit complaints and it didn't seem to be
a problem for them. And I've talked to landlords across the country who run
extremely efficient operations with low marketing costs, low vacancies, and
high rents _because they kick ass for their customers_.

~~~
silverbax88
Please don't take offense, but you are going to run into tenants eventually
who will call you DAILY to fix things or complain. Maybe they feel the bedroom
is colder today than yesterday, or they saw a spider in front of the building,
or maybe they don't like the shape of the clouds overhead on Thursdays.

Until you rent to enough people to start getting these renters, you've been
isolated.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Every business has these kinds of customers. Hopefully your only plan for
dealing with them is not to make it more difficult for all of your customers
to contact you, including the 99% who never bother you.

~~~
silverbax88
Nope. We answer the phone the same for everyone. And we already have a web
portal that does all of this. But none of our customers use it. They want to
complain in person or over the phone.

------
solutionyogi
Website looks great but the copy needs some serious work.

The main phrase:

 _Start Simplifying Rent™ in the RentPost Cloud_

If you make the lady at my leasing office read this, she will be like
'What????'

 _Connect with tenants effortlessly_

I don't think the landlord wants to connect with the tenant. He is interested
in collecting rent.

 _"We're just getting warmed up; get on the bandwagon."_

Why should I care that you are warming up?

 _You don't want to invest in yesterday's technology._

I don't care about technology, I care about how you can solve my problems.

 _We want to work with you to continue to build RentPost to best fit your
needs; we listen!_

So you are suggesting that RentPost may not fit my needs.

I think you are in the same market as this software:

<http://www.landlordmax.com/>

Look at their website. It's not pretty like yours, but the website copy is all
about the customer's needs/problems.

E.g.

 _Find out who's late paying your rents in seconds.

Over 100 reports at your fingertips for you to analyze how your properties are
doing within seconds._

Good luck.

~~~
oojacoboo
we are targeting a more technical audience right now while we get our feet in
the door. We feel this is the best audience to help us get going. If we start
to see issues with traction (it's been great so far), we will pivot as needed.

~~~
webwright
Huh? Having a great headline for normal people generally means it's a crappy
headline for tech people. Regardless, tech people have non-technical
friends/relatives that they might send this to.

Regardless of your opinion (and mine) you should A/B test your headline to
maximize the traffic/attention you are getting.

------
bryanh
I'm currently managing approx 50 (?) units and I thought I'd drop my opinion:

Make me understand the pain I am in. Real estate is painful, but as you have
undoubtedly noticed, people think the pain is a natural part of the package
and they can't separate the two.

How about automatic late notices? Projected vacancy and turnover assistance? I
mean, those are really painful and annoying processes (at least to me),
present me with a punch-by-punch pain tour and offer the solution.

Additionally, for heaven's sake, drop the buzzwords and market talk. I feel
like you designed the site first and tried to shoehorn some content in there.
Property managers care little about the "cloud" or "we're easy to use!". _They
want to get paid on time, how are you helping them?_

Best of luck! I think there is massive potential here but I tend to think you
are going about it the wrong way in your presentation. As rwhitman has said,
it seems like you are trying to solve tenants' problems, not the landlords'.
Noble indeed, but not the best strategy.

------
vaksel
the problem is that most property owners aren't tech savvy. Most of them don't
even have a webpage.

And I'm not talking about the 1-2 unit owners...I'm talking about multi
building companies with $600K in yearly revenue who haven't even bothered to
setup a 1 page site with their phone # and hours of operation.

If you are going to take on this market, you are going to need a direct on the
ground sales team.

~~~
oojacoboo
you would think this is the case, and yes, an on the ground sales team will be
helpful in addition to our affiliate program and partnerships, but these days
are starting to phase out. These people are starting to realize they can't
operate their companies the same way they did 10 years ago, and as the younger
generation steps up the ladder in these companies, it's getting more
attention.

~~~
maukdaddy
You completely dismissed the parent, who is 100% correct. While you think
these days are "starting to phase out" you are incorrect. Despite younger
managers taking over, this is an industry where even younger people are not as
tech savvy. Take your technical blinders off, step back, and look at the big
picture. A 100% awesome tech experience is not going to matter when you don't
have users.

~~~
oojacoboo
we won't get entire market saturation over night, no. So, yes, you are right,
there are technical hurdles, but we believe that the market is large enough
right now, at it's current state to support this company. Our competitors
agree, and our traction thus far hasn't proved any different. This is
something we will address as we grow, but for now, we are pleased with our
traction.

~~~
karanr
Take it from someone who has pounded the pavement doing sales for my previous
start-up, selling online lunch ordering service to restaurant owners, there is
a lot of merit to what the parent's and grand parent's comments. You would be
surprised how much many people despise technology. I think its because many of
them were early adopters for various tech services sold to them by slick
salesmen in the early days of software, and were then burned by how expensive
and complicated it all was. They are now skeptical So yes you would need a
stellar sales team, which I'm sure you will get. I love the idea by the way,
and I do think there is a lot of scope. Best of luck!

~~~
oojacoboo
thanks for that. We do realize for deeper market penetration we will likely
need an active sales team. We are happy with healthy online, technical user,
adoption at the moment though as we establish our base.

~~~
detst
> We are happy with healthy online, technical user, adoption at the moment

I think you'd be wasting your time to focus on anything but these people,
ever.

Otherwise you'd be selling to the type of person that would find 10x the
complexity from introducing a computer and the internet for every bit of
simplification that your service provides.

------
marknutter
The design is sick. Wonderfully balance color scheme, beautiful call-to action
buttons (I clicked "see pricing" a few times just because I was compelled to),
and I love that it's iPad and iPhone compatible out of the gate. These are my
initial impressions, I didn't dive too much into the content. But looks great
on the surface!

~~~
darwinGod
"The design is sick" - think there may be a typo there, reading your comment-
"slick"? :P

~~~
simonista
"sick" can be slang for great or cool. see
<http://onlineslangdictionary.com/definition+of/sick>

~~~
shod
and to shake one's booty means to wiggle one's butt. allow me to demonstrate.

------
jedschmidt
Very well designed! One thing: out of context in a tab, your favicon could
seem inadvertently religious†.

†: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_cross>

~~~
araneae
I had the same reaction. I personally would change the tab.

------
il
If I were you I would strongly reconsider your pricing....you're underpricing
by quite a lot.

The last place I was in, the company my landlord used for online rent
collection charged 1.50 per transaction...to the tenant. That's in addition to
whatever fixed monthly fee the landlord was paying.

~~~
Joeri
The danger with underpricing is that it can make it harder to sell. If you're
priced too cheap, there must be a catch, so potential customers will be less
likely to buy.

------
GavinB
I found the pricing page confusing at first. At a casual glance it looks like
most of the plans are exactly the same. Something about the design made me
ignore the number of units listed at the top.

It also doesn't state if there are transaction fees, which you mentioned in
another comment.

~~~
ttol
Found it confusing too. Easy fix would be to add a new row in the table with
the numbers so it appears in both the table and the graphic.

~~~
oojacoboo
We'll review this, thanks for the input!

~~~
biot
Also check out how it looks on the iPad or simulate this by resizing your
browser width so that it's at the smallest possible size without having a
horizontal scrollbar. The content is right up against the browser edge with no
space. You should add some padding on each side to avoid this.

~~~
oojacoboo
ouch, I knew about this, forgot to put in a fix... thanks for reminding me!

------
mattlanger
Amazing! I run a coworking space for entrepreneurs in Brooklyn, which means
every month I'm running around gathering up a dozen or so checks from tenants
--so this the most exciting tool I've seen in a long time.

Thanks, oojacoboo. You're a lifesaver!

~~~
oojacoboo
that makes me :)

~~~
delano
Congrats on the launch! A few people here aren't sold on the concept but
that's fine. There are obviously others that are.

~~~
maukdaddy
Don't mistake constructive criticism for not being sold on the concept.

~~~
oojacoboo
Couldn't agree more, I appreciate the input on things! I am a very harsh
critic myself ;)

------
tbgvi
Love the site, unfortunately I'm definitely not in your target market :) One
quick & easily implemented suggestion for you: put your phone number in a more
prominent place.

My company targets business owners as well, and at first I buried our phone
number on the contact or about page. After talking with some customers I
decided to not only make it more prominent, but to put it at the top of every
page. Best change I ever made, the conversion rate of people who call us is
astronomical.

Business owners, especially ones in 'offline' industries, often want to hear
your voice before they decide to work with you. Anyways thats just my 2 cents,
congrats on the launch!

------
gruseom
I wouldn't use the term "cloud" in the main slogan. A lot of people don't know
what it means.

------
rwhitman
I think this is great. I've been dreaming of a day when I can do online
billing with a landlord.

I once had a landlord where I was doing online bill pay from BofA, and they
would mail the landlord physical checks, but the landlord wouldn't accept
them. Apparently they periodically would think the bank's automated check was
junk mail and would toss them in the trash and persisted to accuse me of not
paying rent. So I will never mail a rent check again without a physical check
in a handwritten envelope.

------
thecoffman
This looks absolutely incredible - I would love it if you could get landlords
to use it.

Unfortunately both of my previous two lacked even an email address. My job has
a contact email for employment verification and I had to get a special phone
number from HR for my landlord because they didn't use email. This company
probably has two dozen properties around town (each with multiple units) and
doesn't even have email. Sometimes its amazing when we step out of our tech
field and see how normal people live and work.

That being said - if you could convince landlords to give you 20 minutes for a
demo, I bet you could sell a lot of them on it. You would probably need a
sales team for that though.

~~~
oojacoboo
for the large operations with massive numbers of properties that where people
are old school that make the decisions, this is absolutely the case. There are
a large number of 200 and less companies and owners that are quite tech savvy
and absolutely willing to adopt, at least from everything we have seen so far.

~~~
thecoffman
That's awesome, I'd love to see a new generation of landlords that use stuff
like this.

When I get my utility bill - he calls and leaves me a voice mail with the
total and then I combine it with my rent on a single check and send it in.
That's not efficient by anyone's standards. Best of luck to you guys, maybe my
next landlord will be using RentPost!

------
tsalfie
As a current Buildium user, I really like the look of this. I'm a small
property manager and although I love the convenience of having software like
this available I'm curious how your online payments are processed. My biggest
complaint with my current program is that it takes 5-7 days for rents to hit
my account and then another 5-7 for them to hit the owners' accounts.

I think a great market for a product like this would be real estate agents
that do some property management (10-25 units).

------
lpolovets
This looks great!

Do you have any thoughts on lower tiers? I have 1 rental unit. On the one
hand, $9/month is pretty low; on the other hand, paying the same as someone
with 15 units is psychologically painful =). If it was like $20/unit/year for
1-4 units, that'd be pretty cool.

~~~
oojacoboo
We've considered a very small free plan, and will think more on that. As per
the rent collection for these accounts, it doesn't become profitable for us at
these smaller numbers, so this is why the $9 plan exists.

~~~
roel_v
Are you thinking of making this internationally available? The whole concept
of 'rent collecting' and 'checks' or 'paying rent is cash' doesn't exist in
Europe. Rents are paid by bank transfer, usually automated (with rental
contracts stipulating that the tenant needs to set up this automatic transfer
or otherwise there will be a rent hike).

Re: pricing, I agree that a smaller or freemium plan would be nice, but for
people who don't need anything from you to do automatic collections (i.e.,
everybody outside of the US ;) ), it would be quite hard to see how you could
make money off them.

------
amirmc
What's with the '$get_social()' on the bottom right of the page?

I'm guessing it's not meant to be like that.

~~~
dannytatom
I think it's just a clever way to show their Twitter, Facebook, etc.

~~~
amirmc
I found the dollar sign and underscore confusing. As though there was
something wrong with the markup.

------
granto
can you describe what took two years? It looks nice, but just trying to
understand where the time went. Thanks!

~~~
oojacoboo
day here, day there, all adds up, the application has thousands of files...
these things just take time.

~~~
sahillavingia
Sorry to be pedantic, but that's not really the definition of full-time.

------
orijing
You might want to go through all your pages and do a spelling/grammar check.
For example, take a look at this: <http://rentpost.com/tenants>

"Your rental property now comes standard with it's very own web dashboard"

When I see an error like that, I lose a great deal of respect for the company.
Either it means it's worked by people who lack understanding of grammar, or
lack the motivation to proofread their work. Neither is a great signal for me.

The website is BEAUTIFUL though.

------
AndyIngram
Congratulations on the launch. I like the look of the product and wished my
landlord would use it.

Looking at the comments you may want to adjust the pitch a bit to show that it
makes the day to day management of units more efficient. If your tool can
identify bad tenants quickly a landlord can address them before it forces
other renters to leave. Also easy reporting of problems, however minor,
prevents small issues from becoming large ones. For instance a leaking tap is
much less costly to repair then a tap and a water damaged ceiling and floor.
Other efficiencies could be the tech itself removing the lags of phone and
voice-mail communications, using template replies instead of having to write
fresh emails or make long phone calls for all situations, rapid forwarding to
contracted service providers for repairs, and tracking of expenses for similar
items and services. One of the big complaints of property managers is that
they mostly get calls for bad things or when tenants and strata owners are
mad. If you could make communications more formal with a tool like this you
could minimize the time managers have to sit on the phone and be yelled at
which could make for a happier workforce and cut some of the BS out of the
workday. Oh and look into Strata managers also

------
pjleonhardt
I've thought about doing something like this for a long while. Finally I had
an apartment complex a couple years ago that allowed you to pay online
(e-checks only), so maybe the industry is finally ready for this.

Expect a lot of resistance to landlords letting tenants pay with anything but
e-checks, though. Think about adding something like automatically sending out
emails to tenants to remind them to pay the rent (opt-in on first payment)?

Oh, and I think you might be underpricing yourself.

~~~
oojacoboo
thanks for this, yea, we are connected with the ACH network for check
processing, and we do send notices to tenants. We realize that the pricing is
a bit low.

------
LiveTheDream
The page took over a minute to load for me. After hitting reload -> 4.5
seconds for the main rentpost.com/ to load, 12s for combine.php, 20s for
typekit javascript (which seemed to block anything from loading until it was
done, including resources from rentpost.com domain and jquery from the google
ajax api). After these resources are in my browser cache, the load time is
normal (400ms) but the first load and after a reload...ouch!

~~~
oojacoboo
server was getting hit HARD there for a bit.

------
kleinsch
I see that you offer a 14 day free trial. How does someone go about doing a
trial of software that transforms the entire process of running an apartment
building? You get all your tenants to sign up with this system, then change
your mind and make them sign up with a new system again?

It might be more useful to have a live demo system people can log into both as
a tenant and landlord to see how it works.

------
mtalantikite
Are you guys aware of <http://www.rentjuice.com/> ? How to you compare to
them?

------
elvirs
I love the 'Unlimited Units' plan for $249 which is there just to make
'Unlimited Units' plan for $69 look like a good deal.

------
faitswulff
RentMonitor beat you to the punch. What would you say the advantages of
choosing RentPost over RentMonitor are?

~~~
oojacoboo
wow, this is the first time I've seen them... I will have to check out their
offering more.

There are others too... <http://appfolio.com> <http://buildium.com>
<http://propertyware.com> <http://tenantfile.com> and others. This isn't a new
idea, people have been using property management software for years. We have
just taken a slightly different approach to implementation with automation and
communication between the two parties, landlord/tenant.

------
dhyasama
Why do I need a website to connect with my tenants? They have my phone number
and email. Assuming I signed up because they would _prefer_ to contact me
through this service, then if I were the type to ignore them by phone and
email, I'd probably ignore them through this as well.

~~~
oojacoboo
Well, if that's the case, this probably isn't for you.

------
aptguy1963
I find one HUGE error. In today's world, you call the people that rent from
you "residents" -- not "tenants". When I see or hear the word tenant it make
me cringe. Might as well draw your fingernails across a chalkboard. Tenants
rent office, industrial and retail buildings. Residents rent apartment units.
I have a million other comments as well, some favorable and others negative,
but I hate to type and am too busy to bother going into this at length. Good
luck going forward. Lots of other competitors out there -- but your pricing
does seem reasonable.

Oh and BTW, I would NEVER rent a building from DanBlake. He's the type of
person who gives the industry a black eye, as well as ensuring that the
indutry stays at least 10 years behind the tech curve.

That is all.

------
kin
So since you're way ahead of the game. I would like to suggest this. The ideas
behind rentpost.com have been on my mind for a few years now. I've never done
anything to pursue it so congrats, the site looks great. Please, grow and hire
people so that this saturates the market. Then, when large enough, please
provide a clean interface for prospective tenants to view apartment listings.
Searching for apartments have got to be one of the biggest pains to deal with.
If you have a central database of awesome tech-savvy apartments with your
website as a portal for great customer service, I don't see why you can't make
your customers more happy by providing listings.

------
mikeleeorg
Several years ago, I had an apartment that used a similar online rent payment
system, though I can't remember the name of it (payyourrent.com?
rentpayment.com? hmm). As a tenant, one of the features I loved most about
them was the ability to pay by credit card - so I could earn points through my
rent.

I didn't see a mention of being able to accept credit card payments, so if
that's not in this version yet, here's a vote for having it in the next
version.

Good luck with the property owner sales end of this business too. As a tenant,
I love systems like this, so I hope to see it in use someday.

~~~
gavinbaker
Something that makes it easier to be a property owner is great. I see this not
going after the current market but people like me who want to make renting
easier.

------
DevX101
Who did your design? I'm looking for one.

------
AHorihuela
oojacoboo this looks awesome man - congrats! What did you develop it with?

~~~
uxp
I'm also curious as to the technology behind the site.

------
nedwin
I think execution on this is really great, even if the copy needs work.

I worked on vaguely similar concept about 12 months ago and it is definitely
an interesting space. Our angle was to try to remove the need for a real
estate agent by empowering landlords.

My advice for your system is to get out there and sell, sell, sell. You'll
only get better by direct sales, you'll only get traction via direct sales.
They won't come to you, you'll need to bust your ass convincing them to get on
board. If you do that then the copy doesn't mean a thing.

------
dustineichler
Can you talk about what you did, the process from day 0 to now. I'd be
interested in what you learned if anything.

This looks so awesome, but I'm not your market. I'll post this on my buildings
HOA board.

------
jokull
Please make it obvious if this is available for international customers or US
only. I dug around but not any closer to knowing if this service is available
at all to me.

------
prawn
Haven't read all 220+ comments so sorry if someone has already suggested this,
but what if you tried to convince landlords by sheer weight of numbers. Allow
tenants to enter their landlord and 'vote' for them to adopt this system, as
well as encourage other tenants to do the same.

------
markdunkley
Disappointed how similar the sign up pages are
(<https://www.shopify.com/services/signup> vs. <https://rentpost.com/pricing>)

~~~
mbesto
Disappointed? Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

------
stefanobernardi
I'm really hoping you actually become mainstream and the only way to manage
rents and payments. I've had this idea a couple hundred times while looking
for a place and then while having to deal with payments etc. Goog luck guys,
keep us posted.

------
stevenp
I'd like to get more of a sense of why it took you 2 years... is anyone using
it yet? A blog post on your process would be great. 2 years seems like a long
time (assuming you don't have a bunch of customers already using it).

------
millerc
Beautiful, technically and visually. The only reason for (business) failure
would be if you released it 20 years too soon. I sincerely hope you're the one
to make the tipping point.

------
timcederman
An odd nitpick, but your logo looks like a religious artifact.

------
javan
I would change the "Few Goodies" wording on the Take the Tour page; it feels
like there's very few goodies. "Highlights" or even "A Few Goodies" works
better.

~~~
oojacoboo
wow yea, I thought for sure that said "A Few Goodies" :/

I dont' like that section all together though... needs redoing.

~~~
mgw
There's also a typo on the tour page in the 'Few Goodies' section. You wrote
'Fuly' instead of 'Fully'.

Other feedback: I am overwhelmed how great your design is.

------
bowmande
This looks great. I think you have a great looking and useful product here. It
could take awhile to catch on, but I think you have something.

~~~
oojacoboo
it's not a blow-up-over-night groupon or zynga business, we know. Our goal is
to create a sustainable business with healthy growth. Thanks for your kind
words.

------
eekfuh
How is this different than propertysolutions.com?

~~~
sursani
That's a good question. I don't know myself. Do you have other competitors in
this space?

~~~
mwhaling
It's an incredibly fragmented market. There's plenty of competition, but the
biggest players in property management software (<http://www.realpage.com> and
<http://www.yardi.com>) have less than 10% of the market.

------
murry537
This looks sweet! I wish my landlord used it.

~~~
btucker
I think with tools like this, that's a very common reaction. My suggestion to
the founders would be to work to leverage that sentiment to get RentPost in
front of landlords. A couple ideas:

* Allow roommates to collectively pay their rent online without the landlord being a customer of RentPost. You then turn around and cut a cheque which is mailed to the landlord. Included with the cheque is the upsell to subscribe to the service.

* Allow tenants to submit maintenance requests, etc, turn these into an email to the landlord. The property manager could simply reply to the email, but you could also give them the option to manage the "ticket" online & you could ease them into your service.

On a different note, hit up the Property Management trade shows!

~~~
theoreticalee
Awesome suggestions!

We haven't thought of the 2nd concept at all. I'll have to bring this one up
to the guys.

thanks :)

------
aces
i like the idea.I've thought about doing something like this before and wish
every place would take credit card for rent. It would be great to be able to
get credit card points for my largest monthly expense and also not have to
worry about cutting a check every month. Its a great product from the tenants
perspective.

------
dennyferra
Great looking site, love the idea. Forwarded your site off to a few friends
who could use this. Best of luck to you!

~~~
theoreticalee
:) you're the best!

------
notJim
> You will not find anything that is more user friendly, period

And yet, no hover states on your buttons :P.

~~~
theoreticalee
Heh, input received.

+1 for you :P

------
dave1619
Will online payment collection work with all U.S banks?

~~~
theoreticalee
It should for all banks that operate on the ACH network, which from my
understanding, is all banks in the US.

------
nickmolnar2
Does this process payments from Canadian banks?

~~~
theoreticalee
Hey!

We are currently working with our merchant provider and our dev team to
support Canada.

I can let you know ASAP of any updates. Just give us your email via
rentpost.com/contact form.

thanks for the input :)

------
mbesto
Who did your design? In house? It's AMAZING.

~~~
oojacoboo
yours truly ;)

------
middus
37signals want their design back.

Edit: Come on, the site design is a rip off of the product site of i.a.
<http://backpackit.com/>

~~~
theoreticalee
Heh,

I think I see what you are trying to get at. We used a very popular design
philosophy right now. Same reason why all tires are round :P

<http://clockspot.com/> <http://www.postbox-inc.com/>
<http://www.skyledger.com/> <http://www.kindlingapp.com/>
<http://www.roninapp.com/> <http://www.mailchimp.com/>

This is a really cool resource to see the hottest, freshest websites weekly:
<http://abduzeedo.com/tags/sites-week>

Thanks for the input, we love to hear from both sides of the fence.

------
imsky
hey jacob, great to see you finally got this off the ground. good luck, it
looks great!

------
georgieporgie
Totally dumb pedantry, but:

> You will not find anything that is more user friendly, period

If you write 'period' does that mean you don't need a period? It's the only
sentence in the list that doesn't end with punctuation.

------
pitdesi
This is a great start... it would also be useful to have a system that
automatically created listings to post on craigslist and any other sites

------
eurohacker
what technology you use - php, ruby ?

and why

~~~
oojacoboo
We use php b/c of previous experience, availability to scripts, compatibility
with existing technology, and we like its licensing.

